# What tumbler to get?



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

What tumbler should i get, a vibrator or a standard tumbler? Also what brand? Any suggestions guys. I have a budget of around $50-$75. Thanks, Dustin


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Check this one out dustin, What I'm looking at is the Frankford Arsenal tumbler kit. Should do everything you need, and looks to be in your price range. Burl
http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.exe/br ... 1***695***


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have three of the ones that Burly1 is talking about bought over the years. I still have all three going and have not had any problems with them. I do like the original blue more than the darker blue they have now. Still very good value for the cost.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanx, I was looking at a RCBS vibratory tumbler. Are those any good? Also, i saw a post that somebody was using walnut media bought from Petco in a 50lb bag. Does that work good and is it pretty much the same thing? thanks guys. Dustin


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

After noon everyone,

Dustin,

Say, please look down about ten subjects down in this reloading section.

I think those threads will answer your questions.

:wink:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

thanks, norseman...I did look through those and they did help some. I decided and just purchased the RCBS vibratory tumbler. Thanks everyone,

Dustin


----------

